# HP for Texas Coast



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

JohnG said:


> Was wondering thoughts on Horse Power for Texas coast. Mainly would head out of Rockport area. I know there is many places to go from there so a bit of a loaded question, but curious if you think 30hp is enough to get around without much issue?
> 
> Pre thanks


Really depends on the hull. But,
I would want a min 40 up to 70 hp to cross bays, make long runs and for hole shot in TX.


----------



## JohnG (Jan 7, 2018)

Stevie said:


> Really depends on the hull. But,
> I would want a min 40 up to 70 hp to cross bays, make long runs and for hole shot in TX.


Thanks Steve. This would be a East Cape Glide..


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

JohnG said:


> Thanks Steve. This would be a East Cape Glide..


I seriously looked at the Glide about 4 years ago. EC made a lot of them w/o trim tabs. I would want tabs in TX for sure. Not sure if the Glide can handle a jack plate-- probably don't want the extra weight or setback. The Glide is a very good riding boat for it's class -- to me drier and more seaworthy than a Glades Skiff. The Glide poles very easily. When I fished out of one in Brownsville, we crossed the bay ok on a fairly calm day, but only ran 23-24 mph (I think that was the 20 hp Suzuki), 2 guys / 200 lbs each. I would not want to fish the Glide with more than 2 anglers. I found that you can't jump on plane unless in deep water (18" to 2 feet)-- but very easy to pole in and out of areas. To me, the Glide seems like a 2nd boat for TX ( due to limited range on speed and not a boat you want to run in rough weather). I would much rather fish a stripped down Caimen than a Glide in TX.

For your $20-22k budget you also might find an old 16 Whipray with a jack plate and a 40/50hp. You should also look at the Spear skiff with tunnel, which would run ok with a 30 hp--sometimes used ones appear. If you put a short shaft 50 Tohatsu tiller on the Glasser 16.8 boat listed (it has a jack plate), on paper that could be nice TX boat (you REALLY have to sea trial and pole it to find out). The 60 Mercury that's on the Glasser weighs 260-269 lbs vs 209 for the 50 Tohatsu.


----------



## TGlidden (May 24, 2013)

Should be fine, I run 25’s on a Glades Skiff and 16 Waterman out of Rockport all the time. If you are going to run lower horsepower I’d keep the rigging simple (lighter so less to push).


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Stevie pretty much hit exactly what I would have said, but I will add my cousin recently bought a Glide that had originally been ordered with the Suzuki 20, and the previous owner repowered it with a 30 ETEC before the break in period was even done on the Suzuki.


----------

